# What can Pine Sol do?



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

I used Pine Sol to clean the walls in my bathroom on Saterday (diluted of course). Last night the skin on my palms started peeling. Its not red and the back of my hands are fine. Doesn't hurt in the least.
Could it be from this? Two days later?

Or could it be some freaky pregnancy symptom?


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Have no clue...bump for ya though.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

When I was a teenager, I had washed some stuff in pinesol without gloves, but my hands got RED and swollen. My dad, who is a very smart guy, sent my brother in to get the hair conditioner, which was some kind of Ph balanced stuff. He said it was alkalline and would counteract the acid burn or something like that. It was a loooong time ago. Anyway, my hands stopped burning, the redness and swelling disappeared after awhile and I was fine.

You may have just burned off a layer of skin.

I am figuring you were smarter than I was. I poured EXTRA in cuz ya know, I figured if some was good, more was better.









I'm not sure what you can do now to help you hands...maybe just keep them moisturized? Use some aloe to help with the peeling?

Glad you don't have any pain.

Pinesol is bad stuff.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

pinesol is NASTY. how can you stand the smell?









i used to get horrible eczema flares after using any type of conventional cleaners. now i just use diluted white vinegar and/or baking soda for all of my cleaning, and it works great, and is so much less toxic.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

What can it do? Send chemically-sensitive people to the hospital with just a few whiffs ;-).

Yeah... make sure your hands are REALLY clean. Maybe soak them in some epsom salts? Doesn't sound like fun!


----------



## mshollyk (Sep 24, 2002)

i don't know the answer to your question, but i loooooove the smell of pine cleaners. i actually prefer the off brands to Pinesol because they have a higher concentration of pine oil and are a lot less sharp smelling (i don't know how to describe it better). i used to carry a small bottle with me everywhere when i was in college. my mom got alarmed and called poison control, who assured her it was totally fine to huff pine cleaner







i quit doing it after a while, of course, but if i buy some now (which is rare), i can't help but take a few glorious whiffs, ahhhhhhhhhhhh









i hope your hands feel better soon, JustVanessa


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mshollyk* 
i don't know the answer to your question, but i loooooove the smell of pine cleaners. i actually prefer the off brands to Pinesol because they have a higher concentration of pine oil and are a lot less sharp smelling (i don't know how to describe it better). i used to carry a small bottle with me everywhere when i was in college. my mom got alarmed and called poison control, who assured her it was totally fine to huff pine cleaner







i quit doing it after a while, of course, but if i buy some now (which is rare), i can't help but take a few glorious whiffs, ahhhhhhhhhhhh









i hope your hands feel better soon, JustVanessa

















OT but you just reminded me of my love affair with huffing the tire section - ah, the smell of rubber tires in the morning...


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Pinesol is horrid.

My mother used to use it when she scrubbed her floors, on her hands and knees. She used it for over twenty years and you should have seen what her knees looked like.


----------

